# Curious re Hackberry



## Scott Trevethan (Mar 28, 2018)

Three years ago I took on a large timber project ( large for me ) and ended up with over 3000 bf of lumber.
It was carefully sticker-ed / stacked / tarp-ed ( and weighted down on top ) inside a solid barn and air dried and is now in great shape.

My question and regret is I had a very large very straight hack berry as part of the batch and did not know what it was. Since then I have read that it makes good cabinet wood. Unfortunately it was cut up for fire wood, so if there should be another such opportunity does anyone have experience working Hack berry?

Scott


----------



## Tony (Mar 28, 2018)

It's good to work with, I have. I believe @David Hill has some now. Tony


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 28, 2018)

Woodturners like to use hackberry for turning projects especially when it's spalted.

You can find more information on Hackberry here: http://www.wood-database.com/hackberry/


----------



## David Hill (Mar 28, 2018)

Scott Trevethan said:


> Three years ago I took on a large timber project ( large for me ) and ended up with over 3000 bf of lumber.
> It was carefully sticker-ed / stacked / tarp-ed ( and weighted down on top ) inside a solid barn and air dried and is now in great shape.
> 
> My question and regret is I had a very large very straight hack berry as part of the batch and did not know what it was. Since then I have read that it makes good cabinet wood. Unfortunately it was cut up for fire wood, so if there should be another such opportunity does anyone have experience working Hack berry?
> ...



it's an interesting wood. Sometimes it is boring straight grained, very light colored or it can have darker coloration. Generally it makes you feel like a "pro" with curlies flying off & watch for the dark/hard areas. It also spalts very nicely. Can't leave it on the ground, it'll rot quickly & bugs/grubs love the hell out of it. You can prolly go through my pics and see some that I've done.


----------



## phinds (Mar 28, 2018)

It's an OK wood with (as Karl pointed out) some especially nice spalting. You can see a LOT of it on my hackberry page:
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/hackberry.htm


----------



## Scott Trevethan (Mar 29, 2018)

Dang there's some serious wood geeks here, I thought I was bad!
Thank you all for help & welcomes. The help on Hack-berry is overwhelming, wish I had the stuff boarded out at the time.

Scott


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 29, 2018)

Never heard much about Hackberry used as a "cabinet wood" but it splats very nice, and if so, is highly desired by turners,....


----------



## phinds (Mar 29, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> ... but it splats very nice ...


Well, that depends how high you drop it from

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2018)

phinds said:


> Well, that depends how high you drop it from



You beat me to it Paul!


----------

